# Malcom--Worcester, MA Animal Rescue League



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This sad looking fellow  has been listed for several months now on our local rescue league's site (Worcester, MA Animal Rescue League). Usually the goldens and labs get adopted right away but I keep seeing Malcom and he looks so-o-o-o sad. I can't take him because it says that he would do better in a home without other dogs and I have 5 dogs. How do I go about contacting a golden rescue? Do I just e-mail them his info? 

*MALCOM :*

Adopt Malcom - Golden Retriever Dog - Petfinder.com PetNotes

I don't know if it's just my computer or if the "Petfinder" site is down but I can't get any of the petfinder sites to open.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor sweet boy. I hope he gets a home soon. I cant believe he hasnt been adopted yet.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That is just awesome! Thank you so much for helping that sweet boy!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.


Wow, did you hear of Malcom from this thread? That's really a nice ending. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jake'sDad said:


> FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.



Welcome and WOW...I don't know where to start! Thank you so much for rescuing and I'm sending out big time condolences for the loss of two goldens this year. I really do know how much that hurts mentally and physically. Hope we get some pictures and stories of your past and present GR's


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.


 
Congrats and thank you. I'm in Hamden and my two love it here!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful! Thank you for adopting him and thank you for letting us know! I hope you will come back often and tell us how you are getting along, and we love pictures.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jake'sDad said:


> FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.


*WooooooHoooooo!!!!!*:wavey: How did you hear of Malcolm? I could hardly bear looking at his sad face everytime I looked through their list. Is he really as sad looking as that picture that the Animal Rescue League had on their site? I am looking forward to seeing some recent pictures of Malcolm (are you changing his name?) now that he has a home.

I am very sorry for your loss. I joined this site shortly after losing my 10 yr old GR in May 2005. It was a big help in getting me through such a sad time. I hope you will come back, not only to update us on Malcolm, but also to tell us about your other two goldens. It sure helps the greiving process, especially since so many on here have been where you are right now. Thank you again for rescueing Malcolm.


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

How exciting-thank you so very much for rescuing him. I am also sorry about the loss of your 2 Goldens and hope that you and Malcolm will have a wonderful life together.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I originally missed this thread! So happy that Malcom and Jake'sDad found each other. 

Jake'sDad, welcome to the board.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a GREAT way to start my morning. I hope you and Malcolm have a long, happy life together..... I have the feeling that he's already feeling at home and much loved. Your two angel goldens are surely smiling and happy to know that you're honoring them by carrying on with such a sweet rescue boy ! I hope you will stay around here and keep us updated. There are alot of fun discussions going on and we're a really deliteful family of golden lovers............if I dare say so myself !! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> FYI, I picked Malcom up at the Worcester ARL this afternoon and brought him home; he's now asleep in my kitchen. We've been sizing each other up: I think he's a sweetheart, and he's trying to decide whether a home in coastal Connecticut is preferable to a rescue in central Massachusetts. I think he'll decide that it is. Sadly, our two resident GRs died earlier this year, one in August and the other in November, both of cancer. We miss them both, and we're very glad Malcom is here.


BLESS YOU FOR THE RESCUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW! Thank you all for your kind words and warm welcome. I haven't posted much (obviously) but I'm a daily lurker on GRF. To answer some of your questions, yes, I learned about Malcolm on this site, and yes, we are thinking about changing his name. We were thinking about adopting and Petfinder wasn't turning up much in Connecticut. Malcolm didn't look as sad as his picture when I met him at the ARL in Worcester, but he still has his sad moments -- he was at the shelter for nearly two years, so it will take him some time to adjust. He really is a handsome guy; I've taken some pictures, but I don't have a digital camera yet so I'll have to get these scanned into the system so I can post them. We'll have updates from time to time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for rescuing Malcolm. His picture just made me want to cry. That is a great thing you did and both of you will love each other like he has been forever in your home. I am so amazed everyday by everyone on here that just step up with love and care for dogs allover the world. 
I am so sorry for the loss of you two goldens but Malcolm will help to ease your pain alittle. 
Thank you again and just jump in and start posting all over and I cant wait to see pictures of him when you get them scanned.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, Malcolm was at the shelter for nearly 2 years? He must wonder what has happened now that he's in a home of his own. How wonderful! And what a great Christmas gift for both of you. I love happy endings!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are in SE CT you can't be too far from a number of us. I can't not tell you how excited I am for both of you. I live a few miles from the dog park in Hamden. If you're anywhere nearby, they're having an event at the Arden House for the new Hamden Animal Shelter. I think they can get their photos with Santa. Of course, you may be wAy too far away...

Happy Holidays! You certainly made Malcombs season a Merry one!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Two years!!! That is sad. I wonder why I hadn't seen his picture before. I noticed him a few months ago and the reason that I really noticed him (beside his sad look) was that usually goldens and labs are only listed for a day or so and then they are gone. Malcom just seemed to be passed over. 

I got a Border Collie puppy from Worcester ARL---way back in Sept 1975. We had her for almost 10 yrs and she passed away from liver cancer. I missed her very much and didn't have any other dogs after her, until I got Hershey, who is still with me at the grand old age of 13.

Jake's Dad...thank you again for rescuing Malcom!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> WOW! Thank you all for your kind words and warm welcome. I haven't posted much (obviously) but I'm a daily lurker on GRF. To answer some of your questions, yes, I learned about Malcolm on this site, and yes, we are thinking about changing his name. We were thinking about adopting and Petfinder wasn't turning up much in Connecticut. Malcolm didn't look as sad as his picture when I met him at the ARL in Worcester, but he still has his sad moments -- he was at the shelter for nearly two years, so it will take him some time to adjust. He really is a handsome guy; I've taken some pictures, but I don't have a digital camera yet so I'll have to get these scanned into the system so I can post them. We'll have updates from time to time.


Lurk no more! We would love to have you join us more often! Oh, and when you have your film developed ask for a picture CD, no scanning necessary pics already in digital format, pop the CD in your computer and there you go.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Just saw this thread. Thank you for rescuing Malcolm. 2 years at the shelter is very sad, so glad he has you now. And welcome to the forum.


*


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I always troll PF looking for GR's in shelters to help, but never saw Malcolm! How the heck did he wind up in a shelter for TWO YEARS???? What shelter was this? Did they explain his history?

JAke'sDad- WELCOME and Holy cow...what an intro!!! You ROCK!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I always troll PF looking for GR's in shelters to help, but never saw Malcolm! How the heck did he wind up in a shelter for TWO YEARS???? What shelter was this? Did they explain his history?
> !!


I don't know if he was in 'that' shelter for 2 yrs, maybe he was from a different shelter before he came to Worcester ARL. I check their site at least 2x a week and only started seeing him a couple of months ago--even that seemed too long for him to be in there--usually labs and goldens are only listed a few days on that site before they are adopted.

Jake'sDad...any updates on how Malcom is doing? :wave:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that there was a shelter somewhere here in New England. A rescue had gone in to rescue some dogs and saw a dog that was not listed. The dog had been there for a couple of years because the shelter workers did not want to give him up. Does this sound familiar to anybody? It must have been on this board that I read this.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

As far as I know, Malcolm was at the Worcester Animal Rescue League for the past two years. They had records for his immunizations that were administered by a local vet in January 2006. He was surrendered by his former humans because a child in the family had allergic reactions to him. Happily, he doesn't have major health issues - a little arthritis in his right hind knee and some hot spot scars on one side of his face. He's settling in well, teaching me by trial and error what he likes to eat, etc. We're slowly succeeding in convincing him that his name is really Farley. I've taken some not-very-good photos, will post soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I remember reading somewhere that there was a shelter somewhere here in New England. A rescue had gone in to rescue some dogs and saw a dog that was not listed. The dog had been there for a couple of years because the shelter workers did not want to give him up. Does this sound familiar to anybody? It must have been on this board that I read this.


I remember that. The dog in need was posted on this forum!

Jake'sDad, Thank you again!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jake'sDad said:


> We're slowly succeeding in convincing him that his name is really *Farley*. I've taken some not-very-good photos, will post soon.


That is a great name . The comic strip, "For Better or for Worse" named their Old English Sheepdog, Farley many years ago (presently they have Farley's son...Eddie). Before they named their pup Farley, I had named my daughter Farley Anne. She is now 30 yrs old and I still love the name (even though it is a boy's name) and I would use it as I _dog_ name if I didn't already have a _kid_ using the name :doh:. I can't wait to see some pictures of Farley.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

OMG! THANK YOU SO MUCH for rescuing him! What a HAPPY story to hear! I am sure you and Farley aka Malcolm will adjust into a loving comfy lifestyle very soon! Cannot wait to see his pictures.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Farley*

:You_Rock_ 
:worthless


----------

